# This Is Why Bow Fishing Should Be Illegal



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Showed up to my favorite ramp to find this...18 dead longnose gar killed by bow fisherman and left to rot at the ramp. This right here is why bow fishing should be illegal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No, that is why being a dumbass should be illegal. Why outlaw everything just because a few people are irresponsible? Don't think like a sheep, I know you are far from one.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

the problem is this is common, this is what bowfishing is about killing for fun and dumping piles of dead fish.
bowfishing should only be legal for invasive species.
im doing my part to stop this. the gar guide who bragged about shooting 12 alligator gar and releasing them at the palastine ramp is the reason i will do what i can to bring to light what bowfisherman do.
next time i see the ramp like this you all will see another video named (Why bowfishing should be illegal part 2 (and then part 3 ect.. because they are never going to stop killing for fun)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

New 2cool rule....no dumbarses....

Whoa....did you feel the hull stabilize? membership just went to about 1/10 of what it was....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We aren't the gar guide at the Palestine ramp. He was likely a meth head that cooked during the day and shot gar and carp at night to pay for propane and cigarettes. Don't lump everyone into the same group because they cross moral boundaries. That may as well go hand in hand with outlawing trout fishing because a handful of bank fishermen accidentally catching a big trout and kill it because it will feed their ego and their kids and a bunch of croaker guides that only post pics of huge stringers of big summer croaker trout choose to harvest trophy fish instead of releasing them to carry on the genetics. It gives us all a bad reputation.
Think about what you post. I agree, wastefulness is not cool but neither is outlawing what some people respect and love to do.


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

If you made everything illegal where there is a select few dumb*** then nothing would be legal even the sport you enjoy!!! You should think before posting... I assure you there are dumb*** out there destroying the sport you enjoy, but lets not ban the sport lets help educate these dumb***...


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We aren't the gar guide at the Palestine ramp. He was likely a meth head that cooked during the day and shot gar and carp at night to pay for propane and cigarettes..


BWHAHAHAHA! its funny cause its probably true.

like said if we outlawed bowfishing due to people like that we would have to outlaw gigging cause of the dumbarses that gig during the off-season or flounder fishing period because of the flat raping that goes on during November at places guides should be visiting more.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Bow fishing should not be illegal because of dumb *** people. That's just like saying guns should be illegal because of dumb *** people that go one shooting rampages. What those people did was wrong but the others that do follow the rules should not be penalized.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><
Showed up to my favorite ramp to find this...18 dead longnose gar killed by bow fisherman and left to rot at the ramp.
Needle nose gar aren't protected nor is there a limit on them...I would smile if a flounder gigger left a pile of stingrays at the ramp to die...
[QUOTE="Smackdaddy53 said:


> a bunch of croaker guides that only post pics of huge stringers of big summer croaker trout choose to harvest trophy fish instead of releasing them to carry on the genetics. It gives us all a bad reputation.
> 
> Thought there were rules around here......
> 
> ...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I love croaker


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

this video will not stop bow fishing alone..think before u post something like this..a simple picture with your disapproval is enough..no sense in posting a video like this. Yea that is wrong to dump fish but people dump kids, animals..etc..everyday..in your case they might as well make EVERYTHING illegal..there are alot of [email protected]##$# in this world that we cant control...Just stay apart of the huge portion that does right


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Wasting fish is illegal. From the TPWD website: "It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait."
https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/general-rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oyster Dog said:


> Wasting fish is illegal. From the TPWD website: "It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait."
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations


 I suppose any fish is edible. Perhaps what you consider edible and what I do differs. I hope I'm never that hungry. As for baitfish...I guess you could chop them up to use in crab traps. My Bad Bro.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I suppose any fish is edible. Perhaps what you consider edible and what I do differs. I hope I'm never that hungry. As for baitfish...I guess you could chop them up to use in crab traps. My Bad Bro.


Yep very illegal to do what was done here. Sad to. I mean at least go find someone that would use them.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I suppose any fish is edible. Perhaps what you consider edible and what I do differs. I hope I'm never that hungry. As for baitfish...I guess you could chop them up to use in crab traps. My Bad Bro.


Fry em up


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Seen some of our cousins to the east of the Sabine cook them up and make gar balls too.

I see no need to waste them either and you should send it to the local gw and get his opinion. I think that they are considered a trash fish but I have not read the rules book in a long time either. 

But I am one of many that frown on someone killing a trout over 25" to eat or what ever when that trout 22" and smaller eats a whole lot better and a replica looks as good of a mount. 

It is legal but .....Why kill it is kill a big fish just because you legally can????? 

What value does it really add?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Some people were not raised on the you kill it you eat rule.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> I love croaker


Your in the wrong thread, the "How Many Dozen Croaker to Take Down to Baffin" is farther down thats where the love for fishing with croaker is.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

John_B_1 said:


> Some people were not raised on the you kill it you eat rule.


I wasn't...Dad taught me to kill all the rattlesnakes and yotes I saw...I'm not going to eat the big black & white feral cat that has been coming around lately either.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Agree with the senseless waste and dumping. Don't agree with outlawing of bow fishing. If you outlaw something because of a few idiots there won't be anything left.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

this is too funny, not


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats a croaker?


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

You kill it you eat it, give it away, or sell it. Gar balls are great, gar on the pit pretty good too, or just fry it up. Not only is the Gar guide a dumbass, it doesn't say a whole lot about his customers either.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

You just have to love knee jerk reactions from libs.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know anything about bowfishing. What do bow fisherman normally do with their catch? I know some people eat gar but what about carp?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

andre3k said:


> I don't know anything about bowfishing. What do bow fisherman normally do with their catch? I know some people eat gar but what about carp?


Some carp are invasive so they shoot to kill and eradicate. Others, must be used as bait or food(even if for your cats).


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ngrant said:


> Whats a croaker?


Read up :rotfl:. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1384882


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BBCAT said:


> Agree with the senseless waste and dumping. Don't agree with outlawing of bow fishing. *If you outlaw something because of a few idiots there won't be anything left.*




X2..thats the liberal way of thinking.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

"...it ain't the arrow, it's the archer."


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

andre3k said:


> I don't know anything about bowfishing. What do bow fisherman normally do with their catch? I know some people eat gar but what about carp?


We cut them up in cubes, soak in aniseed oil and use for drop line bait for catfish in the river. Freeze gallon bags of it and it will last for years.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wasn't...Dad taught me to kill all the rattlesnakes and yotes I saw...I'm not going to eat the big black & white feral cat that has been coming around lately either.


Rattlesnake aint bad bro, tastes like frog legs or chicken. Coyotes on the other hand stay on the ground to complete the cycle of life.

Gar isn't bad @ all, the smaller ones 2-3 footers are good fried up into chicharrones in a disc......

How many of the same threads are posted on different boards, I've seen 2 so far....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

keep in mind im just one guy stating an opinion based on what i have seen, the sport of bowfishing is safe and im in no way in position to ban bowfishing..really the only thing i have done is bring to light what more than a few bowfisherman do on the regular..the only thing i have done is filmed and photographed a crime and then posted about it on social media in attempt to shame the people responsible and those thinking of doing this in the future..


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

If they did not want to keep the gars, at least they could have dumped them in the water they would become food for other critters and not liter the area. 

(Same thinking should apply to folks who dumped bait shrimps, mullets on parking lot! )


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> the problem is this is common, this is what bowfishing is about killing for fun and dumping piles of dead fish.
> bowfishing should only be legal for invasive species.
> im doing my part to stop this. the gar guide who bragged about shooting 12 alligator gar and releasing them at the palastine ramp is the reason i will do what i can to bring to light what bowfisherman do.
> next time i see the ramp like this you all will see another video named (Why bowfishing should be illegal part 2 (and then part 3 ect.. because they are never going to stop killing for fun)


I think you should work for Omama cuz you got the same thinking.
Few psycho idiots used guns (pistols/AR) to kill people. He wanted to ban the gun sale.

I'm definitely against food waste like that but banning the whole sport is Omama's way.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fact is i made a big enough fuss to get people all around the US interested. hopefully we can see some changes in the way our native wildlife is treated. 
i for one will continue to gather evidence against this sort of waste of one of the oldest and neatest fish on the planet, fact


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

This is along the lines of wanting to ban hunting because of poachers. The vast majority of bowfishermen are very responsible, and are equally irate at seeing stuff like this happen. Dumping fish is a HUGE no-no amongst the bowfishing community, and the people that did this are equally likely to be lynched by other bowfishermen as anybody else. I bowfish a ton, and would be the first to call the game warden if I saw somebody doing this.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have said it before if your out to feed you familiy i dont have a problem the problem is that this is how the ramps are all the time and there are many bowfisherman shooting alligator gar with arrows and release them dead. funny how over half of the bowfisherman i see are breaking some regulation..even the bow guides..i stand against killing for fun, ego stroking and photos..eat what you kill and we wont have a problem. if you have to shoot some fish to leave in piles to satisfy your urge go shoot some asian carp or snakeheads, one of the invasive species not an indigenous species that has been here in this region for 145 million years.
i really dont have a problem with anyone taking what they need from the river systems and oceans, i have a problem with senseless killing and waste of edible meat


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

This thread makes me want to go shoot a gar with my bow. And then maybe kick a puppy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mako-Wish said:


> This thread makes me want to go shoot a gar with my bow. And then maybe kick a puppy.


Make it a Pitt if you're gonna do it!


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

Some meth-heads eat the gar, so lets not lump 'em all together. Now, where can I get some of them gars balls from my trailer hitch?


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Mako-Wish said:


> This thread makes me want to go shoot a gar with my bow. And then maybe kick a puppy.


Shot a cat instead,people actually like gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

wiznut said:


> This is along the lines of wanting to ban hunting because of poachers. The vast majority of bowfishermen are very responsible, and are equally irate at seeing stuff like this happen. Dumping fish is a HUGE no-no amongst the bowfishing community, and the people that did this are equally likely to be lynched by other bowfishermen as anybody else. I bowfish a ton, and would be the first to call the game warden if I saw somebody doing this.


If you really do keep and eat, give away for eating, or retain for bait all of the gar, carp, and buffalo that you take while bow fishing that is great.

But lets be honest the vast majority of people, bow fishers or not, think of gar, carp and buffalo as inedible trash fish.

Do really think the majority of people are keeping and eating these fish? Really?

And no it is not the same as killing a coyote in the name of "predator control". There is no provision in the law for keeping coyotes in an edible condition and not "wantonly wasting" them. There is such a law for edible fish. And yes gar, carp and buffalo are perfectly edible fish.

So lets ask the question how many people that bow fish really keep an eat, give away for eating, or retain for bait all of the gar, carp and buffalo they shoot?

Would any one here be OK with some one shooting tailing reds in the marsh with a bow and then dumping them or using them for "fertilizer"? If not then why not? Why is it not Ok with a red fish but it is with a gar? They are both edible, though some would argue that neither one tastes very good. The same wanton waste law that applies to the red fish applies to the gar. So why is opne OK and the other not?


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

From the OP's original post, I see two points that he wants to bring up:
1) some bowfishermen killed and wasted the gars
2) he likes to see bowfishing banned

My take:
1) noone will object this. As matter of fact, it's already a law to waste food like that
2) I see just about everyone (included me) posting are totally against this

I hope the OP can see this in a bigger picture.


----------



## wledoux (Jun 17, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> keep in mind im just one guy stating an opinion based on what i have seen, the sport of bowfishing is safe and im in no way in position to ban bowfishing..really the only thing i have done is bring to light what more than a few bowfisherman do on the regular..the only thing i have done is filmed and photographed a crime and then posted about it on social media in attempt to shame the people responsible and those thinking of doing this in the future..


you just said its safe and your in no position to ban it

The thread is call "Bow fishing should be illegal"

pick your argument sir.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I know nothing about bowfishing, but would one option for the fish to be used as fertilizer, if they are not fit to eat. I don't think bow fishing should be banned, but I would hate to see a lot of bow killed fish floating at the boat ramp.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Should have just thrown them back off into the water...Turtles gotta eat too.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yall misunderstand the reason i called for the ban is to gain international attention nothing is going to change locally (which is how the bowfisherman want to deal with it)people will only stop when pressured from around the globe there are many many people who dont agree with the way bowfisherman treat our native wildlife.
instead of sitting around *****ing i thought i would take a step that might actually change something..and if people all over the US know what these ramps look like when bowfisherman are done things might start changing. im not scared to show them because the alligator gar deserves better


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

its raining for the next few days those fish are underwater by now most likely..at least when they open lock n dam..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SeaOx 230C said:


> But lets be honest the vast majority of people, bow fishers or not, think of gar, carp and buffalo as inedible trash fish.


 think people sell these fish to markets, and if I recall correct gar per pound gets a lot of money. LOT of what you call trash fish is ate every day by millions in the US.

calling for a ban on bowfishing is just stupid


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Should have just thrown them back off into the water...Turtles gotta eat too.


I have read this type comment in both of these posts. I think a lot folks may not realize that the it does not matter if you throw them on the bank, boat ramp or back in the water. Under Texas Law that is "wanton waste" and is illegal.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> alligator gar deserves better


 I guess you know that the gar in your video aren't alligator gar...Also, I highly doubt there will ever be a threat on the alligator gar population in the Trinity River.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

of course i can positively ID gar species.

what im talking about is that its common for the best known bow gar guides to release gar they shot (they shoot it 3 times then dump it back in the water) i downloaded two videos on Youtube showing this(videos were later taken down) and had a guide brag about it to me in person(he said they shot 12 in one day)gar do not live through that, they are tough but TPWD has regulations specifically against it


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I think catch and release fishing for big gar on rod and reel should be illegal. Most big gar die within a few hours of being released after a prolonged fight on light tackle from the stress. I happen to be a bow fisherman and I have never let anything I shot go to waste, we use to sell gar and carp by the boat load to the Asian fish markets and make enough money to cover our gas and beer for the weekend. Bowfishing is both a challenging and rewarding sport and shouldn't be judged by the actions of a few idiots.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

total lies spread by bowfisherman
if you use a 3/0 bronze treble hook these fish will not die on rod and reel. the only way to kill them is by getting your gar rope in the gills or using the wrong hook and puncturing the air bladder(J hooks kill gar)

kirk tagged and released 3000 gar for TPWD hundreds and hundred of them have been recaptured over the years its proof they do not die when targeted correctly


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

and actually what i really think is these fish should be protected the same way as goliath grouper in florida, catch and release only on rod/reel or handline and not allowed to be removed from the water

they have been around 145 million years and lost most of their range they deserve to be protected..

you really want to get into it start asking the hard questions, do they eat the fish? how many fish do they dump? where are they dumping the fish? how long does it take to eat a 6 foot gar(100 pounds of meat)? and how many do they shoot? maybe you get where im going here..


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> *and actually what i really think is these fish should be protected the same way as goliath grouper in florida*, catch and release only on rod/reel or handline and not allowed to be removed from the water
> 
> they have been around 145 million years and lost most of their range they deserve to be protected..
> 
> you really want to get into it start asking the hard questions, do they eat the fish? how many fish do they dump? where are they dumping the fish? how long does it take to eat a 6 foot gar(100 pounds of meat)? and how many do they shoot? maybe you get where im going here..


there is truly no hope for you.

I think the aliens scrambled your brain on the last abduction.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

you do realize top level predators are essential to an ecosystem. these fish are not wiping out game fish populations TPWD found 95% of their diet is roughfish(carp, buffalo, gizzard shad)
a fellow catch and release gar fisherman said it best

"There is a perceived threat to other game species by more traditional anglers and I think the bow guys use that perception as a crutch or justification... The reality is, gar are no threat to popular game species at all. A quick study of their feeding habits and spawning rate make it obvious if the simple fact that they have been around for millions of years doesn't already. If bass and crappie were able to climb the evolutionary ladder during a time when gar had long been established it's clear that they pose no threat. Digging even deeper, anglers who kill competing predators of their preferred species are only doing themselves a disservice in the long run. The process of natural selection makes no mistakes and is designed such that the quicker faster and stronger animals will evade death and competition more proficiently therefore passing the superior genetics on. Long story short, without gar picking off some of the smaller weaker fish, you're trophy sized game species shrink"


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

lol!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Protected? International attention? 

Dude you are a galactic attention whore. Gar are as endangered as crappie.

Be realistic. What you saw was disappointing and illegal. Report it. Then go back to looking for sasquatch. Ever caught a loch Ness monster??!! Now there is a rush bro! Please go video that...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree that letting the fish go to waste is wrong and dumping them on the ground at a boat ramp is even worse, but that is no reason to make bowfishing illegal. I find dozens of dead sharks on the beach every year with nothing but their jaws removed so some jack wadd can have a trophy, but I don't think shark fishing should be illegal. What your saying is just as stupid as trying to make owning guns illegal just because some people use them to break the law. You can't condemn the many because of the actions of the few.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

My ignore list just gained a member.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall misunderstand the reason i called for the ban is to gain international attention nothing is going to change locally (which is how the bowfisherman want to deal with it)people will only stop when pressured from around the globe there are many many people who dont agree with the way bowfisherman treat our native wildlife.
> instead of sitting around *****ing i thought i would take a step that might actually change something..and if people all over the US know what these ramps look like when bowfisherman are done things might start changing. im not scared to show them because the alligator gar deserves better


please do not stop here, continue the international fight against all that is distasteful. I highly suggest you also make some videos "Why visors should be illegal" and "Why crocs should be illegal"... there are several more videos after this that should be made and I feel confident fellow posters here can add more. The distastefulness in our world has got to be stopped.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Painted brick is distasteful.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Painted brick is distasteful.


Great idea.

Lets also include

Bushels 
Drinking in company trucks 
Not taking your kids hunting


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

BertS said:


> there is truly no hope for you.
> 
> I think the aliens scrambled your brain on the last abduction.


This sums it up


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> "Why crocs should be illegal"...


 Just the blue ones! :rotfl:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I agree that letting the fish go to waste is wrong and dumping them on the ground at a boat ramp is even worse, but that is no reason to make bowfishing illegal. I find dozens of dead sharks on the beach every year with nothing but their jaws removed so some jack wadd can have a trophy, but I don't think shark fishing should be illegal. What your saying is just as stupid as trying to make owning guns illegal just because some people use them to break the law. You can't condemn the many because of the actions of the few.


Sharkchum, I have read a lot of your posts and have no doubt that you obey the fish and game laws.

And I do not agree with the OP that bow fishing should be outlawed. That is just silly since TPWD knows what a sustainable rate of harvest is and have set laws to try and maintain that.

I have no problem with people shooting gar, or catching gar. I do however believe that is wrong not just legally but morally to kill them and dump them. No matter if you dump them out of sight or at the ramp.

And I doubt anyone will disagree with the statement that most people are not going to eat, give away for eating or retain for bait, the gar, carp, and buffalo they shoot.

Have you read thru this and noticed how many people have made comments about just dumping them in the water and no one will see? I wonder how many of those that have made this type statement can be found on other threads blasting people for using croaker to catch trout. Or maybe it blasting some one for keeping sow trout, or tagging their one over size red instead of releasing it?

It really makes me wonder when the majority of folks that have posted seem like they have no problem with killing the gar, carp, buffalo etc.. and dumping them.

Maybe it is just me but it seems like most people only have a problem with dumping them where they can be seen.

Why to some on here is it OK to dump a gar as long as no one can see it, but not OK to keep a big red, trout, or use croaker for bait?

I have seen more of those type comments than people saying they are a bow fisherman and that they keep and utilize all of the fish they kill.

And as for there being no issue with the alligator gar population in the Trinity River. I have recently read a TPWD Study that says there has not been a successful strong spawn of Alligator Gar on the Trinity since 2007.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Wanton waste is already illegal. No need for new laws or restrictions.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> And as for there being no issue with the alligator gar population in the Trinity River. I have recently read a TPWD Study that says there has not been a successful strong spawn of Alligator Gar on the Trinity since 2007.


Is this the article you are referring to from 2010?

http://www.chron.com/sports/article/Tompkins-TPWD-tries-to-better-understand-1712852.php

TPWD admits in it that they don't know a whole hail of a lot about them. I would have had a problem had those all been alligator gar dead on the bank as they clearly exceeded the one per day limit.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

They could have sold it to the Asian fish market they will sell/eat anything over there. This is a waste, but if I were you I would have thrown them back into the water. Hey the crabs gotta eat too. But don't waste your energy wanting to outlaw everything. Ppl do the same thing to stingrays all the time hey just kill them and throw them on the shore. They are edible but nobody argues that killing stingrays should be illegal but if one person wanted it that way and it could be done would you disagree with it? Let the lawmakers argue the law you just worry about what you can control. And if you something shady happening call the game warden and let them handle it. Till then just use your energy for getting on fish.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait, bud, I will say this about you. You are truly one of the greats, when it comes bringing all of the board members together.

I'm pretty sure everyone thinks you are bat-chit looney. 



psst. for Sharkbait's eyes only, you other guys don't read this.

it isn't just this post either.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

When they are all gone, there won't be anymore to waste


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I think catch and release fishing for big gar on rod and reel should be illegal. Most big gar die within a few hours of being released after a prolonged fight on light tackle from the stress. I happen to be a bow fisherman and I have never let anything I shot go to waste, we use to sell gar and carp by the boat load to the Asian fish markets and make enough money to cover our gas and beer for the weekend. Bowfishing is both a challenging and rewarding sport and shouldn't be judged by the actions of a few idiots.


We do the same thing, sell all the fish to locals in an Asian neighborhood. It would cover the gas and beer, and they didnt care that the fish came from Sims Bayou! Those were the good ole days, we called it "force feeding'em".

OP: Not all bow fishermen dump the fish or catch and release! No need to ban the sport!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> fact is i made a big enough fuss to get people all around the US interested. hopefully we can see some changes in the way our native wildlife is treated.
> i for one will continue to gather evidence against this sort of waste of one of the oldest and neatest fish on the planet, fact


Don`t forget about global warming ....................:headknock


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is this the article you are referring to from 2010?
> 
> http://www.chron.com/sports/article/Tompkins-TPWD-tries-to-better-understand-1712852.php
> 
> TPWD admits in it that they don't know a whole hail of a lot about them. I would have had a problem had those all been alligator gar dead on the bank as they clearly exceeded the one per day limit.


I can't open that link but yes there are more studies being conducted. The link below is from TPWD Magazine. Some really interesting stuff in there.

http://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2015/mar/ed_3_gar/

Says gator gar have not had a successful spawn in 17 of the last 47 years. They also believe the last good spawn was in 2007.

Think about like this they believe a gator gar does not spawn until 10 years old. So if there has not been a successful spawn since 2007 how many up and coming spawning age fish are there to replace those that are killed?

To me when you look at it like that it really makes me think twice about the wasting of these fish. But that's why there are laws against wasting even the lowly gar.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

The gar population needs to be regulated just like all the other species of fish and animals. If you out law bow fishing the gar population will get out of hand and they will just eat all the good fish. Next time you see a responsible bow fisherman dumping dead gar you should shake his hand and and thank them for doing what you aren't doing.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

letsgofishing07 said:


> The gar population needs to be regulated just like all the other species of fish and animals. If you out law bow fishing the gar population will get out of hand and they will just eat all the good fish. Next time you see a responsible bow fisherman dumping dead gar you should shake his hand and and thank them for doing what you aren't doing.


total lies....spread by bowfisherman, again TPWD found they eat mostly roughfish and very little game fish, even on falcon where the limit is being raised to 5 per day on AG due to them targeting to many of the lakes gamefish according to TPWD, their diet is still 75% roughfish..(carp, buffalo and gizzard shad) and only 25% bass, catfish, crappie ect..

do we have to regulate sharks in the ocean?

indigenous species regulate themselves its called natural selection and survival of the fittest..its what makes species advance for the better the best genes are passed on


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No bowfishing allowed in Lake Houston (because it is a city park) and the gar are overrun. The game fishing is pretty poor. It is a problem. The lake gets plenty of water from rivers feeding it and is a nice big ecosystem with minimal lakeside development. It should be prime but the gamefishing is not good at all.... maybe correlated to the ban on bowfishing there......

Not saying there arent game fish in there. You can grind out some crappie and bass and catfish at times in a few areas. But being so close to Houston it sees very little pressure because that place will skunk you bad. Gar thrive...nothing else does. There goes that study.....


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharkbait, I have watched some of your videos about fishing for AG, and they are great! I can see that you are as passionate about AG fishing as you are about BTB kayak fishing, and not just from a sport fishing point of view. And kudos to you for wanting to make other sportsmen aware of the fact that SOME bowfishermen and guides are less conservation minded than you are. But don't alienate other sportsmen or suggest that sportsmens rights should be infringed upon. You get more flies with honey. Just my two cents.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Am I missing something,the man just informed us fish is being wasted.I know families that would take these needle nose gar and make a feast out of them,and be great full to get'em.No I have not eaten gar but the contractors I work with speak of them all the time.
If it were trout this thread may be a lil different.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

In case you haven't noticed, Sharkbait, they have a one fish per day limit on alligator gar with the ability to suspend all hunting and fishing during the spawn. But what do I know, I'm just a wasteful bow fisherman....

   

              http://s1089.photobucket.com/user/TxLongshot270/media/SMR picture/Jewelry/IMG_2258.jpg.html

All these were longnose gar so it was perfectly legal to sell, I asked TPWD just to be sure before I started selling them.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>


Im sorry but his could be the most ignorant post I've ever read on 2cool. If a 6' is going to eat a bass it's probably going to be a big fat sow that can't get away as fast a small male. They also destroy spawning beds of "trophy" species. You are correct in your uneducated guess about natural selection and survival. However, if you remove a predator from a completely natural environment another limiting factor will take over. That factor may include food resources, space or another predator. Your guess is based on a completely natural environment. Apparently you've never been involved in small lake or pond management. If you had, you would know that a top predator such as gar will completely take over a smaller lake or pond. I don't agree with piling up 20 gars but recommending that we should nationally ban bow fishing because of one idiot is almost as ignorant as the idiot that piled up the fish in the first place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Sharkbait I'd say just bow out gracefully but I think it's a little late for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Great work Longshot270.

my grandparents lived on the forks of the Neches and Angelina river. We killed a bunch of gar, sold and ate a lot of them. Some of the few who knows how good the backstrap out of a large alligator gar is. Also love me some garballs.



BertS said:


> SharkBait, bud, I will say this about you. You are truly one of the greats, when it comes bringing all of the board members together.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone thinks you are bat-chit looney.
> 
> ...


hahaha yep, green for you


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Shark bait you totally blowing this way out of proportion, your going on and on about this trying to prove a point and its just not working. Trying to protect them like goliath grouper is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Ya know all you to do is post a pic and say this is wrong, and you would not have been shut down like you have been. I hope you have learned a good lesson here.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

You can not legislat people into doing what's right. You haven't been able to from the dawn of time. If you where able you wouldn't have dope heads running around. If you out law bow fishing all you will do is take it away from the people that enjoy it responsibly. It will do nothing for the one that do not fallow the rules now.
James


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i dont really care honeslty im willing to stand for whats right and the rest can go screw themselves..

i guess i will have to continue to show yah how bowfisherman treat out waterways because apparently yall have not seen it for yourselves or you would be as unhappy as i am about it

going to edit and post the 3 videos i have showing the bow guides breaking the law releasing gator gar with arrow holes in them..hopefully i can do it without actually saying who the specific guides are

selling roughfish without a license is illegal too for those who seem to not know


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

and i am not wrong about natural selection or survival of the fittest im talking about our native species as a whole not just a little pond on a ranch somewhere. the american ecosystems have balanced themselves with gar around for 145 million years.
only the most diluted human could think they have to the right or calling to change the natural way of the world and try to play god by deciding which species are okay to have in any given river system.

the biggest argument im hearing is gar eat all the gamefish, if you would actually do some research(if you could read) you would know TPWD found the majority of their diet is roughfish, even in lake falcon where they are raising the limit to 5 a day on AG, the alligator gar in the lake's, diet is only 25% gamefish the rest is roughfish(carp ,buffalo, gizzard shad)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> only the most diluted human could think they have to the right or calling to change the natural way of the world and try to play god by deciding which species are okay to have in any given river system.


I kinda thought that was God's instruction....

*IN THE BEGINNING*

GOD GAVE MAN DOMINION OVER ANIMALS 
Genesis 1:26-28 
And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth. So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them. And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yall should probably go catch sharks at the beach and kill 18 of them and leave them in a pile. so we will have more gamefish at the coast...same messed up logic

for some reason many dont understand the important role top level predators play in our ecosystems..the most important role actually


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

so you quote from a book made to control the human population with a fake god...

um yah more religions on the planet than just that one.

i dont support anyone trying to make a species go extinct no matter what god they claim, feeding your family is way different than shooting and releasing AG for fun or dumping 18 fish at the ramp that have evolved for 145million years


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont support anyone trying to make a species go extinct no matter what god they claim


 Can any of your fellow Atheist Klansmen eradicate fire ants or mosquitos?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Can any of your fellow Atheist Klansmen eradicate fire ants or mosquitos?


Green!:brew2:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im not an atheist and i follow no religion, i am a spiritualist. 

i believe all life is important and should be cherished. no life is worth less than another period. 

if you want to kill for killing sake so you can feel like a man when you take pictures and dump your fish or game, seek therapy or kill invasive species, leave our native species out of your blood sport..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

again why dont we all go kill 18 sharks at the coast and dump them in a pile and help make more gamefish for everyone at the coast..


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

What a ridiculous post.

If they had caught them all by rod and reel and left them, would you want to ban that too?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

funny how tarpon or grouper are not being killed because they are top level predators too no one in florida feels the need to kill goliath grouper so they an catch a snapper. even though they are everywhere


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

What don't you get?everyone here has said that killing and dumping any fish weather it's bait or top of the food chain far is totally wrong!you just keep rambling on like a crazy libtard and that's what people are gonna think of you and totally ignore any valid point you try to make.we all know what was done is wrong wasteful unethical and illegal.just like killing a person or robbing a bank its against the law but criminals still do it!passing laws don't stop law breakers.if you really wanna make a difference get in your boat and follow the guides you know who are breaking the law and video them then call tpwd and leave law abiding citizens alone.you **** hippies are all the same you're not happy with what you're doing to save the world unless you're making everyone else do it too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

also i guess every angry bowfisherman is a biologist who has studied the gar species in our waters for long enough to determine that they should have their population controlled even though they had no intervention since the cretaceous period and gamefish species evolved along side them..

no people have defended the bowfishermans right to waste these fish for days, the only thing they are mad about is the location the are dumped. out of sight out of mind is the mindset 
want to see the hundreds of pics of wasted fish people sent to me when i posted this on facebook? hundreds of gar thrown in fields to "fertilize" or feed pigs...hundreds of gar in the back of trucks..


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

How do you talk trash about the bible in one sentence how it try's to control man but in another you want to control man with laws?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

At Seabrook fish markets I saw gar (dressed and cut in slices) sells for $3.50/lb.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought all you hippies were over on wadepaddlepole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

this is pretty much what i have a hundred pictures of with people bragging about coyote and hog baiting and "fertilizer". hundreds of bowfisherman support this and do it on the regular


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Flat Natural Born said:


> How do you talk trash about the bible in one sentence how it try's to control man but in another you want to control man with laws?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the majority of the worst things that ever happened in our history have been done in the name of religion.
remember history is recorded by the victors.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I bet if you turned in one guide for breaking the law and he saw his evil ways and quit bow hunting gar you would have done way more to stop the illegal killing of gar than this whole thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

you might be right but i still have to use public ramps to target these fish, with the number of threats to my life, boat and truck that i received on FB, i dont think i will be taking action against any particular guide.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I guess you don't believe in your cause that much then.....except for ranting on the internet about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

As far as religion and the horrors it's caused as you say I'd like to point out that this country was founded by free religious men and it has gone down hill from there because of many many many laws made up by the likes of people like you wanting to limit mans freedom in the name of the greater good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

theres a difference of believing what im saying and going out of you way to catch unwanted lead at 1200 FPS


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> the majority of the worst things that ever happened in our history have been done in the name of religion.
> remember history is recorded by the victors.


Christian Faith and Religion are two quite different things.

Now back to the thread.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Stuart said:


> Christian Faith and Religion are two quite different things.
> 
> Now back to the thread.


Right on brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im not an atheist and i follow no religion, i am a spiritualist.


 So you communicate with the dead, right? Could you get a message to my Grandpa for me please?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been wanting to get into bow fishing so certainly don't want it banned, but I've seen enough dumped gar at boat ramps to agree that it's common practice to shoot just for fun and dump. There was a thread here on 2cool with a bow fishing guide who posted up pics of a couple dozen stingray, said anyone wants shark bait let him know otherwise he's dumping them. Now I know lots of people don't like stingrays, but why kill something just to kill it? I thought we'd grown past that as a society... guess not.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So I guess this thread is not about bow fishing anymore. lol... I should have read to the end before replying.



SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> the majority of the worst things that ever happened in our history have been done in the name of religion.
> remember history is recorded by the victors.


No sir, the majority of worst things that ever happened in our history were done by evil people using religion as an excuse to do it. There's a big difference.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Bubba Hoopty Suggs If your gonna talk **** about bow-fishermen then I would stay off the trinity river in a lil gay *** boat.

lots of this talk

Mickey Pyle why would you talk **** about the boat fisherman if you hang out on the Trinity River yourself, that's not smart at all..

Chase Carver Now that your face, boats and motives to outlaw bowfishing is on display. The guys that frequent the waters you fish are sure to give you a warm welcome when they see you

Corey Veach Henry Martin let us all know when your at the Trinity again and bring your WIFE. I would LOVE to meet her too. (threats to my family)









another guy who brags about dumping native fish

Mark Franklin Maybe u should come to sum Bowfishing tournaments ! I would love to take u for a ride

could go on and on. funny because i hear so many bowfisherman are such good guys all the time..well here they are bragging about wasting our native resources and threatening peoples safety, because of differing opinions


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you should take them up on their offer, seriously. Its just a little boat ride.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have a friend on FB who is a police officer who was upset about the threats and is doing something on his end about it, worse things were said it was enough for him to go out of his way to PM me


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i am also taking action against trinity river bowfisherman in a different way in which will remain unseen for now..in a few weeks it will likely be clear as to what i did


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

justletmein said:


> I've been wanting to get into bow fishing so certainly don't want it banned, but I've seen enough dumped gar at boat ramps to agree that it's common practice to shoot just for fun and dump. There was a thread here on 2cool with a bow fishing guide who posted up pics of a couple dozen stingray, said anyone wants shark bait let him know otherwise he's dumping them. Now I know lots of people don't like stingrays, but why kill something just to kill it? I thought we'd grown past that as a society... guess not.


 I'd donate gas money to that guy...Gotta name? :ac1090:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

god the planet is screwed...ignorant people everywhere


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bubba Hoopty Sugs? This has Deliverence written all over it boy, I mean sharkbait. Lol. Remember when these guys see you out on the water they probably just want to bend you over and then let you go. Lol. You best start carrying on the river if you don't already is what I'm reading because some of these ol boys may actually want to hurt you instead of just wanting to make you squeal. You're pissin in 'their' waters.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> god the planet is screwed...*ignorant people everywhere*


yes, you show yours with every post


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Facebook should be illegal. All this would be easier. Facebook is the epitome of stupid is as stupid does. 

I don't have facebook.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Troy Landry says.......wait for it.........CHOOTEM CLINT!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Bubba Hoopty Sugs? This has Deliverence written all over it boy, I mean sharkbait. Lol. Remember when these guys see you out on the water they probably just want to bend you over and then let you go. Lol. You best start carrying on the river if you don't already is what I'm reading. Some may actually want to hurt you instead of just wanting to make you squeal.


i have legally carried for 5 years, im not looking to go out of my way to hurt anyone unlike some of these POS. of course i will defend myself, my clients, family and my truck, but would be incredibly upset if i had to take a life over something so stupid as an online disagreement, hopefully you all understand


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

best way to avoid online disagreements, stay offline.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Online disagreements should be illegal.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Facebook should be illegal. All this would be easier. Facebook is the epitome of stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> I don't have facebook.


120% agree. No bullchit FB stuff here as well.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

what i did was legal i showed evidence of a crime and stated that this was the way i see the ramp all the time and bowfisherman who do those things are the reason the sport has the negativity around it that it does.
it was also what the GW told me to do to use social media to gain attention to a crime that happens to often. 
when people see something they believe is wrong they have every right to use social media to show the world
i guess you all would have been happy to let Hitler wipe out half the world population as long as it didnt effect you personally and you didnt have to see or hear about it. 
bad things change when good people stand against it. the destruction of our native resources on such a scale just to "fertilize" or feed pigs/coyotes or shooting alligotor gar and releases them dead and illegally is an injustice im willing to stand against

try to find the courage stand up for something you believe in before you tear down others for what they believe in


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Weed should be illegal.....oh wait...err...ummm


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

cannabis should not be a schedule 1 drug because that would mean it has no medical benefit, which is very clearly does. passed that im not in a position to say. 
personally i judge no one on what they do behind closed door between consenting adults as long as its not hurting anyone who is not consenting or of age.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*LMAO!!*

:fish:


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Again what hitler did in wiping people out was illegal.no need to make more laws about it just enforce the ones on the books.
As far as them threatening you and your family that too is illegal,it doesn't need a new law or ban to be fixed just enforcement of existing laws.if you're gonna stand up and stand out you better get ready to deal with the consequences..........kinda like them ol evil religious folks I heard they get persecuted a lot by ignorant people all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Protected? International attention?
> 
> Dude you are a galactic attention whore. Gar are as endangered as crappie.
> 
> Be realistic. What you saw was disappointing and illegal. Report it. Then go back to looking for sasquatch. Ever caught a loch Ness monster??!! Now there is a rush bro! Please go video that...


x1000000000000000000000
I did not know sharkbait is so pathetic on the needle nose gar killing.
Just report to TPWD and move on.
You are wasting your time and a lot of 2coolers' time here! 
I (also advice other 2coolers) put you on IGNORE list.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

pretty sure we all need to go kill 18 sharks at the coast just to take pictures and pile them up to rot. 
thats what bowfisherman think helps the environment. killing the top level predators helps ecosystems right? pretty sure thats not how it works..
yah you can say this is only one person who dumped those gar, and most know that thats ******** this happens all the time, i showed you pictures of those who brag about dumping hundreds of gar to rot. the official story from bowfisherman is not lining up with the evidence. bow guides do shoot AG and release them, people dump fish they shoot by the hundreds in a Hitler style extermination campaign(stating the gar are invasive another truly ignorant comment). saying they are helping the ecosystem by killing the predators of gamefish, which is truly the more ignorant thing imaginable considering gamefish evolved along side top level predators just fine.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Comparing a gar to 20 million Jews is a pretty Gd stretch as well bud. Carry on.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The claims of the ignorant few to justify unethical behavior are not supported by the majority. You keep spouting off the same limited cases which is baseless. You have built your own credibility to also be baseless. One falcon study does not define ecosystems nationwide.....or international...roll eyes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank for the reddie about the stingrays...Ought to be a bounty on them!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

TPWD found the gar in falcon were targeting the gamefish of the lake in far higher percentages than other bodys of water(75% diet of roughfish, 25% gamefish) in other bodys of water they found the gars diet to be almost exclusively roughfish up to 95% of their diet consists of roughfish. 
again i would like to see the bowfisherman who also have done extensive studies on these fish over decades and have biology degrees as well..
pretty sure that why we have TPWD to research these fish. funny because most dont even listen to what they have found out over the years


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Making things illegal ... whats it really do? Its illegal to steal and yet most thieves get away with it. Its illegal not to have border health screenings and..TB, Changas, Philippine measles for which western vaccines are useless; all percolate is public schools, and malls, walmart- etc. One could go on forever.. So for me the micro focus is amusing.

Besides making busy body do gooders and corrupted politicados seeking recognition feel good about themselves the outcome of more laws and regulation is seldom good. Frankly I am surprised more folks do not get it. If someone is inclined to do dumb or unlawful things they will engage in that behavior regardless. But WE Must create that crisis so the preconceived solution has a problem to fix..don't ya know. 

And whether pushed by Neo Con Trotskyites or Liberal Marxians - it seems like green is the new RED. It is marked by constant overreach, junk science put forth by Government Scientists, out right theft and it is big Government. The folks with R's and D's both engage in it-and like the street thieves they usually get away with it. Bottom Line: They are in the club, you are not. My opinion, not attacking anyone's opinion or statements on here in the least. More folks should engage. Tight lines everyone- Happy Friday.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thank for the reddie about the stingrays...Ought to be a bounty on them!


why should there be a bounty on the preferred meal for top level predators(sharks) you are clearly ignorant of the way the world works


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bass target Game fish and eat mostly bass and bream and crawfish. So what....what is your point. People fish and bow fish cuz it is a great hobby.

Trout eat more trout than you and I can catch.

Dolphins eat more game fish today than you and I can catch in a month.

Gar eating game fish or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> why should there be a bounty on the preferred meal for top level predators(sharks) you are clearly ignorant of the way the world works


 You get in touch with my Grandpa yet?


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Did your girlfriend run off with a guy that bow fishes in high school?you seem to have a lot of aggression towards all of them instead of a select few.you should probably see someone about this hate it's not very healthy you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

its obviously not just a few people who do it illegally, dumping fish is illegal shooting and releasing fish with arrow holes in them is illegal is says so on TPWD page under bowfishing. hundreds of people defended their right to dump our native species in a field after killing them for fun and pictures

BlackJack even if i could communicate with your relative why would I? you look like your well on your way to talking to him again soon anyway..

people bow fish because they like to take part in blood sports that waste our resources


----------



## Onamission (Jan 8, 2015)

bubbas kenner said:


> Am I missing something,the man just informed us fish is being wasted.I know families that would take these needle nose gar and make a feast out of them,and be great full to get'em.No I have not eaten gar but the contractors I work with speak of them all the time.
> If it were trout this thread may be a lil different.


This, and *** happened ? F it, kill em all. Kill it ,eat it big boy. Wow


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

This is Bloodsport dummy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\><(;

BlackJack even if i could communicate with your relative why would I? you look like your well on your way to talking to him again soon anyway..

Is that an offer to help me convert to Spiritualism? :walkingsm


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> SharkBait >*)\\\><(;
> BlackJack even if i could communicate with your relative why would I? you look like your well on your way to talking to him again soon anyway..
> Is that an offer to help me convert to Spiritualism? :walkingsm[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have no interest in changing anyone's religious beliefs those are yours to change and come to a realization about

pretty sure i was saying hes old..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounded like a threat to me???????
> ...


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

So how long after I buy a fishing bow do I need to wait to apply for my idiot license? You seem to be casting a lot of people in a negative light using a pretty crazy generalization.

Or have you personally met and spoken to every single person who bow-fishes? How do you know that every single bow fisherman is out to waste fish?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow...

Yo mama is so fat....

Oh wait I got a good one. Nanny nanny boo boo. Stick your head in Gar poo...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> SharkBait >*)\\\><(;
> BlackJack even if i could communicate with your relative why would I? you look like your well on your way to talking to him again soon anyway..
> Is that an offer to help me convert to Spiritualism? :walkingsm[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > Flat Natural Born said:
> ...


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>
Bet it sucks being the underdog all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sharkbait just tell me who this guide was. Put his name out there and drag his *** around in the mud. Also, catch the a-holes that dumped the fish and drag them thru the mud. But leave me and the other law abiding, considerate bowfishermen alone and we'll leave you alone. I'm not threatening you at all but posting a youtube video of you bashing and threatening bowfishermen and cursing was not the way to go about it and might get you hurt.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> ... in other bodys of water they found the gars diet to be almost exclusively roughfish up to 95% of their diet consists of roughfish.


Web link? Common sense should tell you that many gar aren't just eating shad and carp. C'mon now. 
Perhaps the next time you see a bunch dumped you should slice them open and do your own count of stomach contents to help bolster your stance.
Be sure to post pics.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> sotexhookset said:
> 
> 
> > Blk Jck 224 said:
> ...


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

texas two guns said:


> Sharkbait just tell me who this guide was. Put his name out there and drag his *** around in the mud. Also, catch the a-holes that dumped the fish and drag them thru the mud. But leave me and the other law abiding, considerate bowfishermen alone and we'll leave you alone. I'm not threatening you at all but posting a youtube video of you bashing and threatening bowfishermen and cursing was not the way to go about it and might get you hurt.


It's so much more easier for a lib to just ban everyone instead of using the brain GOD gave them to narrow their pent up aggression towards the ones that deserve it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flat Natural Born said:


> It's so much more easier for a lib to just ban everyone instead of using the brain GOD gave them to narrow their pent up aggression towards the ones that deserve it
> 
> Nope...Gotta leave God out of this one. :fish:


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Flat Natural Born said:
> 
> 
> > It's so much more easier for a lib to just ban everyone instead of using the brain GOD gave them to narrow their pent up aggression towards the ones that deserve it
> ...


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

He has the huevos to **** off a whole bunch of ******* bowfishermen (and I know a bunch of them) but not enough gumption to call out 1 guide?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Might need to get the Berry Brigade on this one!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Black & White Issues ....laws:

_Any fish that is edible or can be used for bait (includes all gar species, common carp and buffalo) may not be released back into the water after being taken with lawful archery equipment.
_
_It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

For alligator gar, there is a limit of one (1) per day.

When conditions such as water temperature and flooding events would be conducive for spawning of alligator gar, the TPWD Executive Director may temporarily prohibit taking or attempting to take alligator gar in a specified area for a period not to exceed 30 days. Conditions that would be used to invoke this action include water temperatures between 68 and 82Â°F and occurrence of moderate flood levels as defined and reported by U.S. Geological Survey gauges. Notice of this action will be publicized by various outlets including local print and broadcast media, the department's website and Facebook page, and other suitable websites and social media. The notice will specify the area to be closed and when lawful fishing for alligator gar may resume. If you have any questions about fishing for alligator gar in your area, please consult the departmentâ€™s website or call the nearest TPWD Law Enforcement office._

Bow fishing is legal if all laws, including the ones above, are followed.

Gray Issues .... opinion:
Many wild pigs are probably killed and left to rot, but that is legal since their wariness and reproductive rates make their population impossible to control in an economically feasible way. And generally, pigs are not killed and left where the public sees and smells the nasty results. I have never seen hunters purposely collect dead pigs and leave in a public spot like a boat ramp is. Many times, bow fishermen leave their dead fish where I see and smell it. If done legally, bow fishing doesn't hurt anything that biologist are currently aware of and is probably really fun. I admit that most bow fishermen I have seen (which is a lot) don't give a rat's arse about the law. However, if a man wants to go shoot long nose gar all day and sell them for pet food or fertilizer, I have nothing against it at all and fully support his right. Please just follow the law and don't litter in the creeks or the river or the boat ramp.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Onamission said:


> This, and *** happened ? F it, kill em all. Kill it ,eat it big boy. Wow


Dang that's got to be some kind of record. Two posts.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sharks aren't usually in the flats eating trout and redfish so I wouldn't worry about them much. Plus the ocean is a lot bigger than any lake in case you didn't know that so I'm pretty sure they can't overpopulate out there. I have personally seen gar clean out and entire creek system where as a kid I would catch tons of bass and catfish and crappie. Now if you fish there you can't eve catch a perch. I don't care what "research" you did it's a known fact gar eat everything in sight and reproduce pretty quickly. But hey what do I know I'm just a stupid ignorant bow fisherman.


----------

